# Adopt Nico! (He is ready to go to his forever home!)



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Nico will be availabe for adoption in a week or two I just need to add a little bit more weight on him and he will be ready to go to his forever home. He was born on Feb. 16, 2008 to a female cat that belonged to a friends aunt, I was lucky that her daughter wrote down his birthday. He is 5 months old, neutered cat. He will need to be an indoor cat only. He loves the company of other friendly cats but is not to fasinated about dogs but I think he will do great with a non-cat aggressive dogs. He is a HUGE cuddle bug, he loves to be petted and he talks, a lot! He has a small adoption fee and a contract that needs to be signed before he is reliased from my care. If you or anybody is interested please email me ([email protected]) or pm me.


----------

